# Furry commandments (safe for work)



## Elf-cat (May 14, 2016)

Anyone interested in what the furry commandments are?




 (from the beginning)




 (skipping to commandments)

I recently broke number 8 unintentionally, and got asked not to return to the furmeet because I acted too "creepy" simply by not socializing with everyone. Whoops my fault.


----------



## Froofle McDooflebootle (May 15, 2016)

I LIKE IT


----------



## Froofle McDooflebootle (May 15, 2016)

In all actuality, most of us are quite unsocial, which of course most plebeian buffoons will interpret as being "creepy" and we'll be the source of an infinite amounts of har-har's and unwanted pointed fingers. I suppose we could throw the jeremiad on our peers for chewing us up and spitting us out the way we are forthwith, yet it's practically inconceivable. It's like talking to a brick wall, these normals are. *sigh* ah well, I suppose one day you, I, and others like this will find those who sympathize. Condolences, comrade!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2016)

I have a few ideas that could take the fandom out of the shadows and become more socially acceptable. The problem is trying to enforce them.


----------

